# Horse Head Drawing



## GutsAndGlory

Just a quick drawing (35 minutes) that I did. I included the picture that i drew it from. Feedback is always welcome


----------



## Mesoam

the picture is rather bland but the sketch is amazing, its interesting how one gives one effect while the other gives off a totally different effect (if that makes sense?!)


----------



## Kanikula

Lovley work - Horses are one of my fav things to draw! However i think the mane needs more depth - other than that, fab!


----------



## wildmaven

Because the mane is kind of blown out in the photo, it is probably why there wasn't much definition in the actual drawing. A bit of highlighting along the curve would make it stand out more, as would a little shadowing at the ends. The under jaw area seems more rounded than the picture shows. Don't forget his little nose whiskers...


----------



## Fidge

Wonderful sketch! The ear and mane both need a bit more work. You go into such detail in other areas that these two spots appear bland and under developed. Just a bit more time and it will be well rounded.


----------

